# Интересный случай



## Доктор Попов (7 Июл 2010)

Коллеги, ребенок восьми лет с синдромом Прадер-Вилли ( http://www.medic-21vek.ru/rubric/element.php?IBLOCK_ID=45&SECTION_ID=249&ELEMENT_ID=2593 ).
Про постановку самого диагноза Прадер-Вилли могу написать отдельную книгу, потому что два врача меня уверяли, что ребенок здоров! Но это другая песня, а вопрос стандартный - что делать с девочкой?
Фиксированная грудная дуга 92 градуса вправо, поясничный угол выпрямляется на динамических снимках. До того как девочку привели ко мне, была попытка лечить корсетом, естественно с ухудшением деформации. Детеныш жалуется на боли в спине, отказывается ходить. Напоминаю, 8 лет, Риссер 0, потенциал роста позвоночника и соответственно дальнейшей прогрессии деформации огромный!!!

















nuwa, спасибо за помощь!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Июл 2010)

Если родители не против, то альтернативы оперативному лечению тут нет. Никакая консервативная терапия не устранит ни торсии, ни деформаций по плоскостям. До 18 лет её "загнет" так, что без слез смотреть нельзя будет...


----------



## Доктор Попов (7 Июл 2010)

На 100% с Вами согласен. Только как оперировать? Потом будет такой Crankshaft Phenomenon, что мало никому не покажется. Нашел линк на статью Дебюсси, в которой он описал этот феномен http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2794027


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Июл 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Crankshaft Phenomenon, [/url]



А если не прооперировать, то получим к 18 годам человека не видящего небо. В данном случае такая вероятность очень велика, а получить "коленвал" тут уже не от вас зависит, да Ристер=0, но опять-таки, ждать когда  закроются зоны роста нельзя...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Июл 2010)

А такая конструкция знакома?

http://vostok-med.com/skolioz_hirurgiya/


----------



## Доктор Попов (8 Июл 2010)

Это линк на послеоперационный снимок, сегодня четвертый день после вмешательства. Не очень хорошо видно, но осталось 19 градусов грудной дуги. Конструкция  растущая, примерно раз в год придется брать ребенка и под наркозом растягивать стержни. Запас у меня в них - 12см, должно вполне хватить лет на 7-8 роста девочки.
Случай конечно нестандартный, в таком возрасте получить фиксированный прямой угол в грудном отделе - врагу не пожелаешь. Вот и мудрили с железками, стержни стоят между фасцией и мышцами, чтобы не раздражали периост и не вызывали спонтанного сращения. Верхняя и нижняя пара фиксированных позвонков тоже с большой дистракцией между ними. 
Друзья-коллеги Зинчук и Ступин, еще раз подтверждаю наши общие подходы даже к редким случаям!
aiwan :drinks:
Доктор Ступин, на снимке по Вашему линку "нерастущая" конструкция, по-моему первый вариант Панджия, но могу ошибаться.

http://s58.radikal.ru/i162/1007/44/68a3623ff287.jpg


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июл 2010)

Мне, как специалисту консервативному, даже завидно (по-белому) смотреть на такие результаты.aiwan


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Июл 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Это линк на послеоперационный снимок



Красиво. Стимулятор сколько будет стоять? Что в после операционном периоде вы назначаете? 
И по снимкам легких, кашля у ребенка нет?


----------



## Доктор Попов (9 Июл 2010)

Конструкция будет стоять пожизненно. На следующий день после операции ребенка подняли ходить. Сейчас воюем с ателектазами, перешедшими в пневмонию - синдром Прадер-Вилли "славится" атонией, у больной и до операции была дыхательная недостаточность со слип-апное.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Июл 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Конструкция будет стоять пожизненно.



То само собой, я спрашивал о стимуляции С\М. На пленке просматриваются электроды. На сколько вы их ставите?


----------



## Доктор Попов (12 Июл 2010)

Я сразу не понял. Это электроды продолженного ЭКГ-мониторинга, которые видны на снимке.
Я не верю в электростимуляцию, в Израиле от нее отказались очень много лет назад. Последние несколько лет не припомню конгрессов, где были-бы сообщения по этому методу.
:drinks:


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Июл 2010)

А как обезболиваете в послеоперационный период? Как легкие?


----------



## Доктор Попов (14 Июл 2010)

Обезболивание - наркотики.
С легкими проблема, все было "нормально", но потом опять закрыла легкое, снова интубация, бронхоскопия ... боремся!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Июл 2010)

Как у вас дела? Подымали?


----------



## nuwa (16 Июл 2010)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Как у вас дела? Подымали?


Т.к. Доктор Попов в отпуске и обещал отдохнуть от компа, то возьму на себя смелость и шёпотом процитирую его:

"Кстати, моя красавица экстубирована, ходит, играет, улыбается во весь рот и не просит обезболивающих! Если завтра (15.07) все тоже будет в порядке, переведу ее из реанимации в отделение и в воскресенье выпишу домой".


----------

